# Is the forum in wobbly mode atm



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I keep on getting errors on opening threads :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

like where???

one prob we did have this morning is that you posted your msg in TTOC about the new TTOC forum at the same time as a user posted a message int he main forum... it was _exactly_ the same time, down to the microsecond !! 
I've noticed it going a bit slowly today, but not had any errors though.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... tart=10#10

104 An Error Has Occured!: Unable to open 1068722304.txt

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1068728392

An Error Has Occured!

104 An Error Has Occured!: Unable to open 1068728392.txt


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

thanks Paul ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

hmmm  
Looking into it with Jae now :-/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Still playing up for me, even after the maintenance mode. Is it me or is it still knacked?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Same threads... or different / new threads ???

The ones that were lost earlier are still lost, and will probably remain so :'(


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Same threads. I was enjoying a debate on one of them


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

phew... I'm glad.
Err, not glad that the threads gone, but glad that there's no new threads missing


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Kev and I have looked into this, and there are no abhorent errors on the site, or the server.

The drives on the server were defragged yesterday too, as they were 47% fragmented.

We also verified that the backup files were backing up correctly, which they were 

Should be OK now.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The threads are definately gone, into oblivion 

Should we remove the links from the forum, or let them drift into obscurity??


----------

